# Stitch like pain



## AnnikaE (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi,

I am 19 weeks pregnant with identical twins and i have been having a stitch like pain at the top of my bump on my left hand side only. This pain is not excrutiating, but very uncomfortable. It seems to occur when i am sitting at my desk and comes in spasms, but is quite constent. When i touch the area it is quite senstitive and almost feels 'numb' Is this anything to be concerned about?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it sounds like it could be ligament stretching, but if it gets worse, or isn't going at all, ring your gp,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

